# Bermuda Lawn Soil Test Results



## brianuab (Jun 6, 2018)

Bermuda Lawn Soil Test Results
I just received back my soil testing results from Georgia Extension office and I do not know how to interpret it.
I use a lawn service company that comes out every month and a half but the lawn is lacking the growth and green.
The lawn was sodded May 2017, and I have already used 2 bags of Milorganite (1 in April 2018 and 1 in May 2018)
The report indicates low reads for phosphorous and potassium....how do i tackle this ?
I have 2656 square feet of yard.

*Report States*
Nutrients needed PHOSPHOROUS soil test index 4 lbs/acre
Nutrients needed POTASSIUM soil test index 145 lbs/acre

Nutrients NOT needed CALCIUM soil test index 1500 lbs/acre
Nutrients NOT needed MAGNESIUM soil test index 74 lbs/acre
Nutrients NOT needed ZINC soil test index 2 lbs/acre

pH soil test index is 6.0

*Report Recommendations States*
No Limestone recommended.
Recommended pH: 5.5 to 6.5
For establishment, incorporate 15 pounds of 10-10-10 per 1000 square feet into the top 4 to 6 inches of soil prior to seeding,
sprigging, or sodding. Then apply 3 pounds of 34-0-0 or 2 pounds of 46-0-0 per 1000 square feet monthly during the growing
season through August. To improve winter hardiness, apply 6 pounds of 10-10-10 per 1000 square feet in September. Follow this
fertilizer program for the first year only, then use the maintenance fertilizer program for the next 2 to 3 years. Retest 2 to 3 years
after establishment.
For maintenance, apply 10 pounds of 10-10-10 per 1000 square feet when spring growth begins and again in September. In
mid-June and early August, apply 3 pounds of 34-0-0 or 2 pounds of 46-0-0 per 1000 square feet.
Clippings do not contribute to thatch under proper management and thus, do not need to be removed. If they are removed, increase
the fertilizer application rate by 30%.
CAUTION: Water lawn thoroughly immediately after applying fertilizer. Do not apply fertilizer when grass is wet.


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

Can you post a picture of the test results?

Also might get better traction in the Soil Fertility section.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Moved to the soil fertility forum :thumbsup:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Just follow their maintenance recommendations. 10lb/ksqft of 10-10-10 (or 6lb of 16-16-16) every growing month.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

g-man said:


> Just follow their maintenance recommendations. 10lb/ksqft of 10-10-10 (or 6lb of 16-16-16) every growing month.


+1


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

That's not what the lab recommended  , but considering that the P level is only 2 ppm, g-man's advice is solid. T-10-NPK for every fert. app. this year.


----------



## brianuab (Jun 6, 2018)

How do I upload images over here ?


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

@brianuab Right below the editor there is a blue icon that say "Add image to post"


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Also avoid using Safari on iPhone for uploading images. Use Chrome or Firefox.


----------



## brianuab (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## brianuab (Jun 6, 2018)

g-man said:


> Also avoid using Safari on iPhone for uploading images. Use Chrome or Firefox.


THANK YOU g-man


----------



## brianuab (Jun 6, 2018)

kur1j said:


> @brianuab Right below the editor there is a blue icon that say "Add image to post"


THANK YOU kur1j


----------



## brianuab (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi guys .... now sections on my yard are turning yellow ? Any idea how to fix it..... I did apply Miracle-Gro Lawn Food Liquid Sunday thinking it would help and we have had 1/2 inch rain yesterday (Monday). I have attached a screenshot of the original soil test late last week to this post; if you guys need photos of the Bermuda lawn's current state please let me know and I can upload. I appreciate all your guidance and input.


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

@brianuab Did you apply too much? Could potentially be fertilizer burn if so? Pictures probably would help.


----------



## brianuab (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

Hmmm how did you apply it? That to me looks like it's burnt but not 100% sure. I assume it wasn't there before you applied the fertilizer correct?


----------



## brianuab (Jun 6, 2018)

Yes it was there before I applied the Miracle Gro Liquid fertilizer.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Brian, I have no experience with Bermuda, but this looks like fungus. Hopefully someone with more experience with Bermuda.


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

@brianuab Ah, i thought you said you applied something and it caused it. I'm a bermuda grower but don't have any experience with fungus. I'm sure my time is coming though. Possibly grubs? Could pull back a patch and see if some creepy crawlys are doing it. I don't have enough experience to know for sure though.

@Tellycoleman @Ridgerunner . Either of you identify if this might be a fungus?


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

@brianuab You can perform the soap test and sod lift(as @kur1j mentioned):

https://yardcare.toro.com/restore/managing-lawn-pests/testing-for-insects/


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

The 4th picture near your mulch bead water hose looks like burn. Or something laying on the lawn Nothing in nature is a straight line. 
Which makes me curious.
I would order some fungicide.
Can you get us a close up of the blades


----------



## brianuab (Jun 6, 2018)

So I also have a lawn company taking care of the yard.
Below was the technician notes; I'm confused at what the tech saw in terms of color of the lawn.

Summer-Warm Fert/Cool Iron R4 1089919 Jun. 2018 
Today Application is dependent on Grass type: Warm season lawns are spread with granular fertilizer to help encourage new growth & good color. Cool season lawns recieve a liquid Iron for promoting deeper green color. Both are spot sprayed for weeds. As temperatures reach into the 90's, it's "extremely" important that your lawn is receiving at least an inch of water per week. The best time to water your lawn should be between the hours of 4:00 a.m. and 10:00 a.m. Do not water your lawn in the evening hours. This will waste water due to evaporation and it will promote turf diseases. 
Service Notes/Conditions 
Today I applied a granular fertilizer to help promote growth and color of the turf. I also spot treated any stubborn or persistent weeds currently present throughout your lawn. Please water in treatment for best results. Today's Application - Today's application will benefit from rain fall. If no significant rainfall within 14 days please water in for 30 min. 
Grassy Weed - Grassy Weeds were found in your lawn today.It will take several treatments to fully eliminate. 
Zone Treated Weeds - Today we treated areas of your lawn to take care of weeds. The weeds should show signs of curling in 10 to 14 days. 
Broadleaf Weeds - Broadleaf Weeds were found in your lawn today. It can take several applications to fully eliminate all broadleaf weeds. 
Good Color - Your lawn is exhibiting good color, a sign that your grass in healthy and thriving. Keep up the good work. 
Wind Speed 2 Wind Direction N Temperature 71 
Product Amount Location Targets Method/Rate Treated Area 
32-5-7 50% Scu 15 Lbs Spreader-Push
5 3 1000 Sq. Feet


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

If you are paying for them to maintain your lawn, I would give them a call to come look at it. It doesn't look great.


----------



## brianuab (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi Guys,
I ordered some Root Hume via amazon and it worked pretty good. I applied it 3 weeks ago and the lawn looked much better but after I cut it I noticed yellowing of the grass and I was not sure if it was fungus or burn or folks walking their animals urine.
Any help and guidance is much appreciated guys.

After Root Hume applied








After Root Hume applied and lawn cut


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@brianuab I would try a soapy water test in the area in the last photo (making sure you get the edges) to see if there are any worms present. You can try it in a few locations to be sure. The 2nd to last picture does look like a dog urine spot, but has other small spots too. This is around the beginning of the time when fall armyworms begin causing issues.


----------



## brianuab (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi Guys,
I figured out I have lawn fungus in my Bermuda lawn; looks like brown patches and dollar spots.
I dropped granular Bayer Advanced Fungus Control for lawns yesterday and I watered it in; am I on the right track or would you recommend I get something else ? Also do I need to put down any fertilizer or do I wait; and if so what kind ? Thanks again for your assistance and guidance.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

I probably wouldn't have used propiconazole on bermuda. It doesn't like it, especially in hot weather. I probably would have used a combo of thiophanate-methyl and azoxystrobin. Check out this guide for options to treat fungus.


----------



## brianuab (Jun 6, 2018)

Should I be worried or just water it down ?
Do I need to fertilize ... Thanks @Suburban Jungle Life


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

brianuab said:


> Should I be worried or just water it down ?
> Do I need to fertilize ... Thanks @Suburban Jungle Life


Not sure I would worry. It might turn a little yellow but it should be just fine. If you haven't fertilized in a few weeks or a month, I think it wouldn't hurt. Water if it has been dry. Bermuda loves fertilizer!


----------

